# SOTW Forum Archives and PDA/Mobile devices



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

There is a problem report "Weird thing with archives".

It prompted me to clarify the archive situation:

The above post mentions myforums.net as a server for the SOTW Forum from early 2003. Most posts from myforums.net were converted to the current SOTW database and there was no need for a separate archive.

Prior to myforums.net (1998 to 2003 ) we were using eesite.com (a.k.a. Swirve.com). Pete compiled a lot of stuff from there to a separate archive residing on his saxpics.com site. This archive is now on SOTW server residing at: http://www.saxontheweb.net/SOTW_Archive/.

(There are some broken links, and many sub-forums still missing. I will add them time permitting.)

What is known as an archive in the current vBulletin context is a *text-only version* of the forum without bells and whistles. It is suitable *for hand-held devices and mobile phone browsers*. It can be found also at http://saxontheweb.mobi/.

I would love to hear user experiences from members owning these fancy gadgets.

Other short-hand URLs for SOTW site:

www.saxophone-forum.com  -- This very same SOTW Forum

saxophonebooks.com -- _Sax on the Web _Amazon Store (US and Canada)

saxophonebooks.co.uk -- _Sax on the Web_ Amazon Store (UK and Europe)

www.saxontheweb.info -- _Sax on the Web _- Site Map (articles and lessons)


----------

